

Ask HN: How should I sell my software? - pmtsthrowaway

I've been running a side-business selling end-user software for the last five years. Sales are a bit too variable to rely on as a full-time job, but it certainly pays some of my bills. Unfortunately, it feels like the company I use to process sales is stuck in the dark ages.<p>Firstly, I feel like they are ripping me off with high commission rates (6.9% + $1). My conversion rate has dropped through the floor over the last few months and customers have emailed me saying that the billing pages won't load, etc. The last straw was a missing wire transfer of my payments from the service. I have no problem paying someone a cut of my sales to deal with this, but they need to make it worth it for me by making sure that I never lose customers because the cart fails.<p>FWIW, the big players are out for me I think. I'm scared to do things over PayPal - I couldn't afford to deal with the time and hassle of a frozen account. Google Checkout won't let me sell from my country.<p>Any suggestions for places to move my business? There are a number of new payment startups that have appeared and I feel like there must be a better way to sell this software.<p>[apologies for the throwaway -- it's my side business]
======
steventruong
It sounds like you're base in another country (not US) from the description.
It would probably help a lot for people here to provide advice if you actually
list where you are from.

